
Why I'm cutting back on podcasts and audiobooks - mokagio
https://www.mokacoding.com/blog/podcast-addiction
======
wybiral
> We didn't evolve to be always connected and busy.

But that doesn't necessarily mean we spent more time in solitude. A lot of
tribes spend most of their time near one another rather than being off alone.

We're incredibly social animals and if anything I'd say that what we're
lacking right now is genuine connection to others rather than mere abstract
words on a screen or from a podcast.

